# Help..8 Wks pregnant twins 2 Sacs one much smaller.....



## Alwilan

Hi,
Have had an up and down 9 months including a molar pregnancy and 2 miscarriages. This pregnancy I had my hcg monitored at the beginning and they were doubling quicker than 48 hours. They gave me a transvaginal scan at 6 weeks and we saw a heartbeat. I don't have another scan booked with the NHS until 12 weeks. I've been nervous so my hubby and I paid for a private scan - Fantastic news baby measures perfectly for dates 8w3d, then we were told there was a 2nd sac. Baby no 2 heartbeat was strong and measured 8w1d. The sac was about 1/2 the size of baby no1 though. Baby 1= 50x15x36mm and Baby 2= 25x25x13mm. The sonographer said it might be angles and if it was a singleton she wouldn't be concerned about the size of the sac, but said as it is twins there is a chance baby 2 might not be there at 12 weeks. Has anyone been through something similar, and what was the outcome? I keep looking at my pics and I so want the 2 babies to make it. I will phone my midwifes on monday - I'm in the UK - do you think they might offer me a sacn before 12 weeks?


----------



## AmandaAnn

I'm not sure what would be normal for the UK, but it can't hurt to call and let them know there are two babies, and see.

As for the size of the sacs, I wish I could help more...but it sounds very promising that baby 2 is nearly the same size...2 days difference isn't much at all, and since they are likely fraternal, this could be due to ovulating on two different days. 

Wishing you much luck.


----------



## beckyboo1980

I can completely reassure you. Had a scan at 7 and a half weeks after IVF. Found first baby and heartbeat quickly and really clearly - all measuring as they should. Then found another sac and baby but it was less than half the size of the other one - (both the sac and baby were smaller). They couldn't see heartbeat properly - only 'evidence of one'. We were sent home for the weekend and told to rest and eat and drink pleanty over the weekend. laid on the sofa breaking my heart all weekend. When we went back 5 days later, to our absolute joy the bigger twin had doubled in size but the smaller twin and sac had tripled in size - in 5 days!!!!! Both heartbeats were visible and strong. I am now almost 19 weeks pregnant and the size of a bus!!! Don't lose hope - just eat, drink and rest. Would definatley ring your local maternity unit, explain you've had a private scan and what they have found and see if they can arrange an earlier scan than 12 weeks. Good luck. Keep positive!!!!
Beckyboo


----------



## girl19722

One of mine was much smaller at the first scan too, baby and sac, but I am almost 24 weeks with both babies.

x


----------



## Alexapoo

Early on my triplets with baby C he was always much smaller than the other two and was told he would die off and not be there the next week (had weekly scans with the fertility doctor for the 1st 3 months) and he was smaller and still there week after week when finally around the end of first tri he was same size as the other two and is still here at 25 weeks going strong. At one point he had a heartbeat and then they didnt see one the following week and then it was back again (think it was doctors wishful thinking wanting the third to die off and bad skills) and is still there. So be patient, it could all turn out ok!


----------



## Alwilan

Thank you all so much for your replies. It was such a suprise to find out about two and now I don't want it any other way. I will call midwives on Monday and try and get a sooner scan. During all my internet searching I found out that if the difference between the mean sac diameter and CRL is 5mm or greater it is classed as normal and less than 5mm is classed as a small gestational sac. The 1st baby has a difference of 14mm and the 2nd 5mm. So I'm hoping the little one will just be catching up.
Thanks again


----------



## Alexapoo

I hope so. I know what you mean about knowing how many and then wanting nothing less. While triplets was a shocker, as soon as i knew and one was much smaller, I wanted nothing less also.


----------



## Alwilan

Hi, quick update. I have spoken to my midwife this morning. They've arranged a sacn for next monday, about 10 weeks. So now I'm just going to sit and wait it out with everything crossed that I can possibly imagine.


----------



## Alexapoo

Awwww, good luck!


----------



## alove

Im going through the same thing right now baby A measure 9w2d and baby B measure 8 weeks, neither the u/s tech or the dr. gave much hope for baby B. I dont know what to think. I just keep praying that baby B will catch up. I have another dr. appt on wed so we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Alexapoo

Baby C was like almost half as small as the other two, but he caught up quickly when he did. i think he was the last to implant, as you can see him by 12 weeks in my avatar he was the one to the left of the pic all by himself and just as big if not bigger than the other two. :) Oh yea, he is the biggest one now last ultrasound. :)


----------



## doublemiracle

One of my twins was much smaller then the other till my second trimester then he caught up and then after that there was only a little difference. They told me neither of them were viable in the beginning of my pregnancy... now have two healthy 11 month old boys... Believe in those babies! :flower:


----------



## Alwilan

alove said:


> Im going through the same thing right now baby A measure 9w2d and baby B measure 8 weeks, neither the u/s tech or the dr. gave much hope for baby B. I dont know what to think. I just keep praying that baby B will catch up. I have another dr. appt on wed so we'll just have to wait and see.

Sorry you are going throught the same thing. Hopefully all 4 of our babies will pull through. The other ladies positive stories are giving me so much hope. Good luck, thinking of you.


----------



## Alexapoo

Yea, don't lose hope. I know I did at the time! The doctors seem so sure of themselves when in fact, they don;t really know. I think it could go either way ladies, but def not hopeless! Keeping fingers crossed for you guys. Let us know what happens!


----------



## Alwilan

Update: I had a scan yesterday and both babies were still there. There is still 3 days apart in their measurements and the smaller one still has a much smaller gestational sac, but the sonographer seemed hopeful that they will both still be there when I go for my 12 week scan - in 2 weeks. Thanks for all the support and kind words, I was so worried about losing the little one, but hopefully I'm on track for becoming a twin mummy :happydance:


----------



## AmandaAnn

That's great news. Sounds like you have a fighter. Keep us updated!


----------



## beckyboo1980

Thats fantastic news!!! Just like my own situation!!! Keeping resting, eating and thinking positive!!!
Beckyboo


----------

